# Cleaning up thrift store finds



## photographyfanatic (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi there. I just found two cameras for 5.00 total that are worth around 100 each. They are in great condition, but need a little cleaning up on the outside. What should I use? Just a damp cloth?


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 17, 2009)

Which cameras did you find?

As a rule, the leatherette can be cleaned with a soft terry cloth and Windex, or other mild ammonia based cleaners. After gently rubbing the leatherette with the wet towel, take another towel and wet it in water, clean the entire surface. Let dry 24 hours. Buff it if necessary.

The camera body can be cleaned with alcohol.


----------

